

CLF, a command line tool to search and view snippets in the terminal - ncrocfer
https://github.com/ncrocfer/clf

======
relaytheurgency
Could use some refinement of results. For instance, I run "clf tar compress"
and the results are all over the place.

    
    
        # Copy a MySQL Database to a new Server via SSH with one     command
        mysqldump --add-drop-table --extended-insert --force --log-error=error.log -uUSER -pPASS OLD_DB_NAME | ssh -C user@newhost "mysql -uUSER -pPASS NEW_DB_NAME"
    
    

That's the top result. That has nothing to do with tar or compression.

~~~
mark_eijsermans
To be fair, that's the result coming from commandlinefu.com itself.

------
amelius
Features I'd like:

\- allow me to save (upload?) my own commandline snippets, and show those
first whenever I search for them.

\- allow grep-like search-patterns

\- automatically save my history (over all sessions), and allow me to search
it too (it should also be possible to show some lines of context)

\- when saving history, also save the CWD where the command was issued

\- this should also work when logging in from multiple locations, using an
account

\- allow me to (optionally) run my own server, so my commands don't end up on
a public server

------
jonnynezbo
The Dash Snippets workflow for Alfred is also pretty useful.

